# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Organizatat joqeveritare ne Shqiperi

## ChuChu

Prej disa kohësh organizatat joqeveritare kanë ndërruar emrin, janë bërë organizata jofitimprurëse. Nuk kemi më termin OJQ, por OJF. Edhe pse është bërë një ndryshim shkronjash, nuk është se ka luajtur ndonjë rol të madh në atë çka përbën thelbin kryesor të këtyre organizatave. Ato në mënyrë krejt ekskluzive, në Shqipëri janë në dorën e donatorëve të huaj dhe të disa personave që falë shkathtësisë së tyre kanë gjetur parajsën. Zyrat janë nga më komodet dhe të vendosura në lagjet më luksoze të kryeqytetit, banesa ku qeraja i kalon 1000 dollarët, rrogat janë të po atij niveli dhe fuoristradat në shërbim të tyre. Shumë herë është përfolur që këto organizata janë rrjet spiunësh, për faktin e thjeshtë që nuk shihen rezultate konkrete.

Si lindën OJF-të?

Mbas viteve 90, me ardhjen e Demokracisë, një pjesë e madhe e intelektualëve shqiptarë, mbetën të papunë. Shqipëria u hap ndaj botës dhe një pjesë e madhe e problemeve sociale shqiptare, dolën në pah me fytyrën e tyre të mjerueshme. Ky vend i virgjër u bë një shesh beteje ku çdokush mund të plaçkiste diçka nga trupi i tij. Dhe sigurisht një pjesë e ujqve të vjetër, që deri më parë kishin patur në duar poste të rëndësishme, nuk do mundnin të largoheshin nga fusha e betejës pa marrë një trofe. Ato që kishin fatin e gjuhëve të huaja dhe të lidhjeve të diktaturës, nisën të krijonin hapjet e tyre me botën. Kështu u krijuan shoqata pa fund, që hapeshin, vinin nga një letër në derë dhe dy tre veta iknin e vinin me "drafte" në duar për veten e tyre dhe me premtime boshe për shoqërinë shqiptare. Organizoheshin fushata sensibilizuese, dreka pa fund në Hotel Tirana e Rogner, ndërkohë që një pjesë e madhe e drejtuesve të tyre nuk dinin si t'i manaxhonin udhëtimet pa fund për jashtë shtetit. Vetpunësimi dhe vetëfitimi ka qenë rezultati i përfolur i shoqatave të ngritura mbi truallin shqiptar.

Si është situata e tyre sot

Sipas Natasha Pepivanit, specialiste në Ministrinë e punës për OJF-të, në Ministrinë e Punës janë regjistruar rreth 700 organizata të tilla. Po numri i tyre sot ka arritur në 1000, dhe mund të jetë dhe më i madh. Rreth 150 prej tyre janë aktive dhe zhvillojnë veprimtari të rregullta. Të gjitha punojnë me projekte dhe financime nga donatorët e huaj. Një pjesë e madhe e shoqatave sot kanë probleme të mëdha financiare dhe punojnë sa për të siguruar mbijetesën. Ajo çka mbetet gjithnjë një aspekt pozitiv i tyre është fakti që ato bëhen pjesë e problemeve shoqërore dhe janë mjaft sensibël ndaj punës së tyre. Edhe nga Ministria e Punës po hartohet një strategji për të kufizuar numrin e organizateve jofitimprurëse. Sipas specialistes së Ministrisë së Punës, një pjesë e tyre, që i kanë mbijetuar kohës, kanë veprimtari të rregullt, dhe janë shumë serioze. Mund të përmenden këtu një sërë organizatash që kanë lidhje me gruan si "Refleksion", "Planifikimi familjar", "Fondacioni Ndihmoni jetën" , Grupimi kundër trafikimit të fëmijëve që shumë herë kanë kontrata të rregullta me shtetin. Vetëm në këto raste ka të drejtë që shteti të kontrollojë hyrjet dhe daljet dhe buxhetin që ato harxhojnë për financime.
Kur flitet për shoqata serioze, rregullator në pjesën më të madhe të tyre janë vetë korrektësia që krijohet me partnerët e huaj. Kur ndjehet që diçka nuk shkon dhe ka bërë vend vjedhja ose mashtrimi, janë vetë fondatorët dhe agjentët e huaj që ndërpresin fondet dhe shoqatat falimentojnë vetë. Pa ndihmë financiare nga jashtë asnjë prej tyre nuk mund të mbijetojë.

Vatra, është një nga shoqatat jofitimprurëse më të njohura në Shqipëri. Objekti kryesor i saj është mikpritja dhe strehimi i të trafikuarve shqiptare. Është një ndër shoqatat më serioze në Shqipëri dhe ka partneritet të shkëlqyer me donatorët. Kanë krijuar një besim të jashtëzakonshëm dhe raport partneriteti me to. Është shoqata e cila merr fonde dhe prej 200 mijë dollarësh dhe ka veprimtari konkrete.

Bumi i OJF-ve

Ka qenë në periudhën e krizës kosovare. Vetëm në atë kohë u krijuan mbi njëqind shoqata që merreshin me programet ndërbotërore për ndihmën ndaj kosovarëve në krizë. Me mijëra dollarë u shpenzuan për t'i krijuar kushte kosovarëve të mbijetonin. Rezultati qe: fitime kolosale për shoqatat, ndërkohë që të gjithë e dinë që kosovarët mbijetuan me xhepin e tyre. Ndihmat dhe paratë u ndanë në pazarllëqe të pafundta.

Me çfarë merren këto shoqata

Sipas raportit të FSHSHC (Fondacioni shqiptar i shoqërisë civile), gjatë vitit 2001 janë financuar 41 projekte, nga të cilët 25 janë me zbatim në rrethe dhe 16 me zbatim në Tiranë. Shuma totale e projekteve është 64080 dollarë. Të gjitha projekte që ndihmojnë në trajnime dhe në ngritjen e kapaciteteve manaxhuese të vetë shoqatave. Në raport thuhet se janë bërë fletë-palosje, postera, bluza, foto ilustruese, pyetsorë, studime, botime. Ndërkohë që sipas raportit të shoqatës në mbrojtje të paaftësisë së kufizuar, rezultatet janë një sërë projektesh për gazetarët për tu kualifikuar mbi personat me aftësi të kufizuar dhe hapja e një punishteje ku bëhen karroca për invalidët. Ne nuk duhet t'i trajtojmë invalidët si parazitë, duhet të përpiqemi t'i angazhojmë në jetë. Po kështu dhe të papunët, lypësit. Strategjia ndërkombëtare e organizatave joqeveritare është në fillim një ndihmë e madhe në ushqime dhe në para, dhe më pas integrim dhe të drejtë të njeriut për tu futur në jetën e përditshme si njeri me të drejtë punësimi. Që këtu OJF-të shqiptare kanë falimentuar totalisht. Kanë krijuar një hendek me njerëzit që janë në nevojë. Përgjigjja e specialistëve të OJF-ve: "Këto direktiva ne na vijnë nga jashtë dhe duhet t'i zbatojmë pikë për pikë. Politika e donatorëve në Shqipëri është fushata sensibilizuese, dhe strategjia për të ardhmen."

Kush i kontrollon OJF-të?
Askush. Shteti nuk ka asnjë të drejtë, sepse nuk merr pjesë në financimin e tyre. Të gjithë politikën e bëjnë donatorët e huaj në bashkëpunim me drejtuesit e shoqatës. Shteti është indiferent dhe spektator ndaj aktivitetit të tyre që mund të jetë dhe shumë herë është kundër interesave të një populli të tërë. Nuk ka asnjë organizatë ligjore që të kontrollojë veprimtarinë dhe derdhjet e tyre. Të gjitha raportet kryhen në rrugë bankare, mund të qarkullojnë shumë para të pisëta dhe shteti të mbyllë sytë. Marëdhëniet e shtetit me organizatat jofitimprurëse në Shqipëri në përgjithësi janë opozitare dhe ka patur mosbesim të dyanshëm. 

Ligjshmëria e OJF-ve
Sipas nenit 39, shoqata ka të drejtë të ketë në pronësi pasuri të luajtshme dhe të paluajtshme, të realizojë të ardhura nëpërmjet administrimit të këtyre pasurive, si dhe ushtrimit të veprimtarive të tjera, në përputhje me ligjin dhe objektin e veprimtarisë së shoqatës. Nuk lejohet që shoqata të kryejë veprimtari fitimprurëse. Ndërkohë të gjitha këto organizata e ushtrojnë veprimtarinë e tyre në mënyrë të pavarur nga organet dhe interesat shtetërore.

Për OJF-të shqiptare një gjë e tillë nuk ndodh absolutisht. Pjesa më e madhe e themeluesve të shoqatave shqiptare janë njerëz që punojnë nëpër zyrat shtetërore dhe vijnë me emra anonimë. Ato stabilizohen në qytetet kryesore si Tirana, Durrësi, në qytete të vogla të Veriut apo Jugut të Shqipërisë duke patur një llogari rrjedhëse në bankë, sepse në dorë lejohen vetëm 20 milionë lekë ndërkohë që me banka mund të sjellësh sa të duash. Nuk ka asnjë lloj kontrolli ndaj llogarive bankare të shoqatave joqeveritare. Paraqisin projekte të financimit dhe në pjesën më të madhe duke qenë vetë njerëz të administratës shtetërore ndajnë paratë me zyrtarët. Etika zyrtare nuk e lejon kurrsesi që shoqata të drejtohet nga një punonjës shtetëror, por njerëz të tillë ka, dhe ka shumë. Duke qenë se zyrtarët e lartë kanë më shumë dijeni për rrjetin, kanë më shumë kontakte me të huajt, ato dinë ta shfrytëzojnë më së miri këtë mundësi për vetën e tyre. 

Sot pazaret më të mëdha po bëhen me Ministrinë e Turizmit. Feta kryesore e të gjithëve sot shpërndahet në relievin e bukur shqiptar. Një pjesë e madhe e shoqatave që janë vënë në mbrojtje të mjedisit, qëllimin kryesor e ka të marrin toka të vlefshme si Karaburuni, liqenet kudo ku janë dhe pjesë në bregdetin Adriatik. Deri më sot janë dhënë shumë leje për t'u bërë pronarë të paligjshëm, leje që sigurohen nga njerëz të korruptuar.


Vetë emri i tyre nuk thotë asgjë. 
Ja një listë e këtyre shoqatave: Shoqata kombëtare e luleve (Njohja e vlerave floristike qytetare dhe mbrojtja e tyre), shoqata "JO", "Aquarius" (mbrojtja e mjedisit dhe zhvillimi i komuniteteve në Shqipëri), shoqata "Natyra ndërkufitare" (Mbrojtja e natyrës ndërkufitare), Klubi studentor ambientalist shqiptar (Mbrojtja e mjedisit në Shqipëri), Albaflor (sensibilizimi i opinionit publik për vlerat e bimëve mjekësore dhe përdorimi i tyre). Vetëm për mjedisin janë 69 OJF në gjithë Shqipërinë.

Histori të ripërsëritura

Farsat më të mëdha të OJF-ve vijnë nga bashkëpunimi me të huajt. Një pjesë e madhe të huajsh sjellin lekë pa fund, gjoja për investime. Në të vërtetë shumë herë janë para të pisëta që qarkullojnë në Shqipëri. Rasti më flagrant është në qytetin bregdetar me shoqatën "Ylberi D" ku doli në shesh se 13 përqind e fondit të kësaj shoqate u mor në dorë nga nënkryetari i bashkisë së Durrësit. Kjo shoqatë ku pjesëtarët ishin të huaj, kishin gjoja si qëllim bashkëpunimin dhe mirëqënien për shqiptarët. Vetëm në këtë rast flitej për 170 mijë dollarë. Kjo shoqatë nuk egziston më, ajo operoi në Shqipëri nga vitit 97 në 99, dhe të tilla ka patur shumë.
Shoqata e grave kristiane WYCA e filloi aktivitetin e saj gjatë krizës kosovare. Një nga projektet e saj më emergjente ishte ndihma që iu dha këtyre grave për tu mësuar me jetën shqiptare dhe për t'i mbijetuar stresit. Më pas një nga projektet e tyre ka qenë ndihma ndaj grave rome dhe fëmijëve. Por, një nga strategjitë e saj më të fuqishme është dhe mbijetesa me anë të punës. Krahas kurseve që ato zhvillojnë me vajza të reja në profesionin e bebysitter, ato kanë hapur dhe një kopësht privat në ambientin e tyre, për të lehtësuar financimin e shoqatës dhe veprimtarisë së tyre nëpërmjet punësimit. Sipas njërës prej anëtareve të shoqatës, kjo është strategjia që përdoret dhe jashtë shtetit me shoqata të tilla. Vetëm një bërthamë e vockël duhet të merret me drejtimin e shoqatës, ndërkohë që pjesa tjetër vetfinancohet nëpërmjet punës së përditshme. Vullnetaret janë mbështetja kryesore e shoqatës. Ato zhvillojnë veprimtarinë e tyre të punësimit dhe në kohën e lirë aktivizohen me socialen.

Shumë zhurmë për asgjë

Një pjesë e madhe shoqatash nuk dinë se me çfarë merren. Nuk kanë asnjë raport të saktë që të shpjegojnë se çfarë bëjnë konkretisht. Vetëm fjalë pa fund, dhe shumë shprehje parazitare në gjuhën e fryrë burokratike që tregon varfërinë e veprimit të tyre. Ndërkohë donatorët janë nga më të ndryshmit dhe nga gjithë vendet e botës. Danida, SNV, HAO, NOVIB, ORT, PHARE, e shumë të tjerë të panumërt. Bëhen shumë konferenca dhe trajnime, por mbas kaq shumë vjetësh që ato janë krijuar, përse vallë synohet përsëri tek konferencat dhe fjalët dhe jo tek veprimi, tek ndihma reale që mund t'i jepet qytetarëve? Pjesa më e madhe e këtyrë organizatave joqeveritare jetojnë brenda zyrave dhe nuk kanë një rrjet të domosdoshëm, rrjetin dhe objektin njerëz ku ato duhet të operojnë. Shumë njerëz janë të tërhequr nga profesioni i lehtë dhe fitimprurës i tyre, dhe mblidhen rreth drejtuesve duke u marrë për shumë kohë me punën e shoqatës. Por sigurisht në Shqipëri rrjeti i vullnetarëve nuk është shumë i madh, sepse shpejt njerëzit zhgënjehen dhe largohen.

Rrugët e reja të mashtrimit

Të hapësh një shoqatë gjoja jo fitimprurëse, sot është gjëja më e lehtë. Mund të shfrytëzohet shumë mirë rruga e internetit. Mblidhen pesë vetë, bëjnë një vendim gjykate që kushton afërsisht rreth 25 mijë lekë. Dhe shoqata u krijua sa të hapësh e të mbyllësh sytë. Sfera është jashtëzakonisht e gjerë dhe bëhen kërkesa nga donatorët e huaj sikur të flitet për një kompani, dhe jo për një shoqatë që ka një sferë të përcaktuar. Kështu pjestarët i japin të drejtën vetes të mbledhin financime. Kështu realizohet kërkesa që shkojnë nga të drejtat e fëmijëve tek ato të të rinjve, të të trafikuarve e deri tek pleqëria. Sot fushat e kërkimit kanë kaluar kontinentin europian dhe kanë nisur të kërkohen financime nga Amerika dhe nga nga Australia, vende që akoma nuk janë shfrytëzuar shumë nga matrapazët shqiptarë.


Jeta reale

Është e vërtetë që raportet mbi varfërinë në Shqipëri janë shumë reale dhe duhen, është e vërtetë që femrat në zonat rurale janë akoma të pazhvilluara, po çfarë bëhet konkretisht për to përveç fjalëve dhe konstatimit ...
Shqipja, është kryetare e një organizate gruaje në Tiranë . Për arsye private është e divorcuar dhe nevojat e saj për të qenë pranë njerzve e kanë bërë të afrohet më shumë me gratë në vështirësi. "Kanë shumë probleme, gratë sot. Sidomos ato që sot janë kryefamiljare dhe i duhet të përballojnë realitetin e egër. Unë kam dëshirë t'i ndihmoj. Trokas nëpër dyert e këtyre shoqatave të mëdha, por financimet janë të zëna nga bosat e mëdhenj të OJF-ve. Ato i marrin të gjitha dhurimet e të huajve për vete. I kanë kthyer shoqatat në mënyrë jetese dhe mbi të gjitha në rroga dhe mirëqënie për familjet e tyre. Me shumë mund kam siguruar disa ushqime dhe rroba dhe ia kam shpërndarë anëtareve të shoqatës. Kam shkuar para disa muajsh në zonën e Kurbinit dhe kam parë një katastrofë të vërtetë të varfërisë. Shumë gra nuk kishin as dhe një copë bukë për t'i dhënë fëmijëve. Përballë tyre ndjehesh keq. Me mijëra ndihma që janë sjellë nga donatorët e huaj për shqiptarët në vështirësi, shiten dhe shpërndahen në mënyrë të padrejtë. Kam shumë dëshirë t'i ndihmoj këta njerëz, trokas nëpër dyer, por shumë herë nuk më hapen. Disa më quajnë dhe bamirëse idjote..."

Polito Emanuele Salvatori, është italiani që u akuzua për përdhunimin e 11 fëmijëve shqiptarë. Gjithë puna e tij fshihej mbas një shoqatë që kërkonte të përfitonte nga projektet e programit "Intereg 3", një program i shtrirë me Durrësit dhe Italisë dhe aktiviteti i kësaj shoqate shtrihej mes Durrësit dhe Krujës.
Në këtë mes hyjnë dhe shumë fondacione të huaja që sipas raporteve të policisë janë shumë të dyshimta. Vijnë në Shqipëri gjoja për të investuar dhe fshehin rrjete terroriste dhe aktivitete të dyshimta.


_Arlinda Canaj @ Spekter_

----------


## Orku

Keto organizata marrin shuma astronomike dhe e vetmja gje qe dijne te bejne jane seminaret, edhe keto mundesisht te jene sa me ekzotike.  

Nuk kemi pare kurre qe nje OJQ (ndoshta mund te kete ndonje perjashtim ... ndoshta sepse nuk di) te perpunoje nje database te dhenash per fushen qe mbulon ose per problemi social qe trajton. Nuk kam pare kurre sic ndodh rendom neper vendet perendimore apo gjetke qe keto organizata te behen pjese e debatave publike apo institucionale kur diskutohen ligje qe lidhen me fushen ku ato veprojne ... aq me pak pastaj qe ndonjera prej tyre ti kete ofruar publikut apo institucioneve ndonje projekt-ligj qe sipas tyre do t'i pershtatej gjendjes se Shqiperise.

Parimisht keto organizata duhet te perbehen nga njerez te specializuar ne profesion dhe te perkushtuar ne veprimtarine qe kryejne por praktika tregon se nje diplome mjafton dhe tepron per te ngritur jo nje por disa OJQ .... dhe nuk thone kot se talenti vjen me genet pasi ne shume raste OJQ i ngjajne monarkive ku postet drejtuese ngelin mes anetareve te fisit dhe familjes.

Per mua ndkimi i tyre ne jeten sociale dhe politike eshte i paperfillshem ...... e vetmja fushe ku ato jane provuar te sukseshme eshte ajo e vetepunesimit. 

Ndokush mund te thote qe bravo u qofte se parate i marrin nga jashte dhe nese nuk do te ishin keta qe jane mbase ato para nuk do te levroheshin fare ...... mendoj se shteti mund te gjeje mekanizma ligjore per t'i bere ato me transparente si dhe per te kushtezuar me disa elemente teknike lindjen e tyre.

----------

